# Rough Idle



## Iceman62 (Nov 17, 2018)

I purchased a 98GXE last fall and it ran great until recently. Now it idles rough (surges) if at all. P0171 (lean bank 1) and knock sensor. I am looking at a tune-up to start with. Any other suggestions? 180k miles.


----------

